# Nintendo is apparently taking down Inappropriate Content of Nintendo Character



## MsMidnight (Jul 22, 2016)

That's right folks!  Nintendo is now taking down any NSFW or Lewd images/videos of Nintendo characters at all costs. RIP Akairiot our senpai 

You may see EWNetwork discuss the matter in this video


----------



## G3nji (Jul 22, 2016)

Goddamit its like overwatch all over again, I really want to see how they are going to stop this fan arts from coming? this is gonna be interesting, the fact that these images have been on the internet for too long,


----------



## Ricken (Jul 22, 2016)

We're only going to make more, people will just start using Tor more 
Especially Pokemon/Fire Emblem

(and just a suggested edit to the OP, press enter after 'video'  )


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 22, 2016)

oh boy


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 22, 2016)

They can't possibly oppose rule 34.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 22, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> oh boy


you're gonna need a new avatar man. Nintendo is coming for you!

but seriously, I don't know why these companies pull this shit. It isn't losing them money in any way shape or form, and it just pisses people off. Unless Nintendo is looking to get into the porn business I don't see what they think they will gain from doing this lol. Also, these might be protected under fair use if they are considered parodies, so it may be a legal grey area for them to even do this.


----------



## DKB (Jul 22, 2016)

lol have fun trying nintendo; your ass will fail worse than the wii u's sales


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 22, 2016)

I bet the people taking the content down will have a great time!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 22, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> you're gonna need a new avatar man. Nintendo is coming for you!
> 
> but seriously, I don't know why these companies pull this shit. It isn't losing them money in any way shape or form, and it just pisses people off. Unless Nintendo is looking to get into the porn business I don't see what they think they will gain from doing this lol. Also, these might be protected under fair use if they are considered parodies, so it may be a legal grey area for them to even do this.


Fun fact, before nintendo decided to do video games, they were associated with porn or brothels in early 1970.
Now excuse me while i check tumblr blogs for any comments on nintendo pictures.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 22, 2016)

It's just gonna result in an absolute explosion of nintendo porn, nintendo will back off, everyone wins


----------



## loco365 (Jul 22, 2016)

I see this going _so well_.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 22, 2016)

In all this is going to turn into a total shit storm


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 22, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK.
ROSALINA X PEACH X ZELDA IS THE ONLY THING THAT MAKES ME TRULY "HAPPY"!
HOW DARE THEY TAKE MY FUCKING HAPPINESS AWAY YOU FUCKING ASS FUCKERS!!!!!!!
FUCKING HELL I FUCKING HATE THEM.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2016)

google images is your friend


----------



## mashers (Jul 22, 2016)

To be completely fair, Nintendo is well within its right to do this. Fan art and fan fiction are derived works, and therefore are infringing copyright.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 22, 2016)

Well, my Splatoon stuff is still up.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 22, 2016)

Goodbye AkaiRiot. You will be missed if N manages to take you down


----------



## Ray Koopa (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh no! *Hides my Koopaling and Bowser stuff* Well, I have nothing to fear... ='3


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 22, 2016)

>so you can see how cringeworthy
>taking down my nintendo artwork
>Its their work not yours(nintendo)

5:07 yeah uh Mario and Luigi are brothers sooooo

This guys so far removed from reality its not even funny. Fair use is defined as:
(in US copyright law) the doctrine that brief excerpts of copyright material may, under certain circumstances, be quoted verbatim for purposes such as criticism, news reporting, teaching, and research, without the need for permission from or payment to the copyright holder.

its their property, flat-top. Deal with it.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Jul 22, 2016)

All they gotta do is post their things outside of tumblr, last time i heard they only took down art from 3 crappy artists, probably done as a way to troll those people by reporting them.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 22, 2016)

mashers said:


> To be completely fair, Nintendo is well within its right to do this. Fan art and fan fiction are derived works, and therefore are infringing copyright.


I am not sure I would go for derived works here as much as trademark stuff. Far better option from where I sit, doubly so as you could probably sell any judge on "shucks your honor, we are just a small family friendly company trying to make our way in the world, this is likely to cause confusion in customers".



yuyuyup said:


> It's just gonna result in an absolute explosion of nintendo porn, nintendo will back off, everyone wins


You expect a Streisand effect from this? I imagine some will try, storm in a teacup would probably be an accurate description of the end result there.



AyanamiRei1 said:


> In all this is going to turn into a total shit storm


I will be impressed if this really makes it outside their echo chamber, at least beyond "in amusing news Nintendo is taking down porn based on their works, let us laugh the perverts". Or if you prefer what happened when Nintendo went toe to toe with the concept of let's play? Something you could arguably sell someone on. Result. Nintendo makes an awful contract (though one they legally are allowed to plump for) and nobody really cares, some of the moves probably will come up in game industy law trivia in years to come but that is about as far as it goes.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 22, 2016)

Im gonna miss my BOWSER POR- Err...Rosalina porn :-)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

Damn.  Even if this _is _within legal boundaries (and, given the above comments, I'm still conflicted on this), it's still kind of unfair.  Not that I have any lewd pics of Nintendo characters sitting on my hard drive, but I don't see how they can take down fan art in this day and age, especially when other companies are totally fine with and even promote fan art.

Come to think of it, I seem to remember Nintendo actually supporting fan art:  http://www.gamnesia.com/news/nintendo-explains-their-plans-to-support-fan-projects.  If you're going to support the stuff fans come up with, expect the horny crap that fans will inevitably come up with.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2016)

I got some NSFW art from Nintendo characters.
Pit mainly .-.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 22, 2016)

.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 22, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Im gonna miss my BOWSER POR- Err...Rosalina porn :-)


Bowser porn is *weird*.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 22, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> B-but Linkle hentai! ;o;


.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 22, 2016)

_RIP Nintendo r34, 20XX to 2016._

...no wait, Tumblr isn't the only place to get Nintendo r34. I'm still good. 



The Real Jdbye said:


> Bowser porn is *weird*.


blame furries


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 22, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> B-but Linkle hentai! ;o;


*YES.*


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2016)

It's been a rumor, nothing actually has been confirmed by official sources, likely just trolls.



mashers said:


> To be completely fair, Nintendo is well within its right to do this. Fan art and fan fiction are derived works, and therefore are infringing copyright.



Hasn't stopped people before, it always finds its way on other sites *shrug*


If people read here, http://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-issuing-dmca-takedown-notices-for-pornographic-fan-art/  it says that it's  a rumor.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 22, 2016)

Bwahaha, I don't particulary care since it won't affect me but this is.. an interesting move.


----------



## mashers (Jul 22, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Bowser porn is *weird*.


How about DK? At least he's a mammal


----------



## migles (Jul 22, 2016)

sooo...
now i can no longuer enjoy myself with super hornio brothers???? the super mario xxx parody??
nooooo...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 22, 2016)

mashers said:


> How about DK? At least he's a mammal


I actually haven't come across any DK porn, not that I've looked for it, though I didn't exactly go looking for Bowser porn either. I guess he's just not as popular


----------



## mashers (Jul 22, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> come across ... porn



...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

On one hand Nintendo is good and releases great games and consoles and appeals to fans.

On the other hand we have this.


----------



## mashers (Jul 22, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> On one hand Nintendo is good and releases great games and consoles and appeals to fans.
> 
> On the other hand we have this.


Protection of trademarks?


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 22, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I actually haven't come across any DK porn, not that I've looked for it, though I didn't exactly go looking for Bowser porn either. I guess he's just not as popular


Well, you're lucky because the few pics of DK that I saw showed a fucking 9 foot wide 15 foot long schlong FULLY inside of Rosalina. It...disturbed me honestly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

It just seems so sudden that they're just now taking down r34, like why didn't they do it before


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 22, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> On one hand





Deck of Noobs said:


> On the other hand


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 22, 2016)

mashers said:


> ...


What can I say, if you frequent R34 sites for long enough without filtering your searches properly you're bound to come across some things you'd rather not see 


EarlAB said:


> Well, you're lucky because the few pics of DK that I saw showed a fucking 9 foot wide 15 foot long schlong FULLY inside of Rosalina. It...disturbed me honestly.


I guessed as much, I've seen things like that just not with DK and Rosalina


----------



## Exaltys (Jul 22, 2016)

Do they even know what drives Fire Emblem sales?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

"O NO THEY HAVE TAKEN DOWN LIKE 3 PEOPLE RUN FOR YOU-"
No, this doesn't matter. You can still fap to you're Zero Suit Samus Waifu ffs

Also,I can't stand Etika. Ugh


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2016)

Better stock up on my Splatoon R34


----------



## mashers (Jul 22, 2016)

What is r34? Google is only telling me about a car.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 22, 2016)

mashers said:


> What is r34? Google is only telling me about a car.


Rule 34 of the Internet: If it exists, there's porn of it.
Rule 34.1: If not, there will be.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2016)

Turn safesearch off.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2016)

Good thing I always save the images I like


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 23, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Bowser porn is *weird*.


Have you ever seen it? 0w0


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 23, 2016)

This whole thread...

Why are you people like this?


----------



## Viri (Jul 23, 2016)

Uhhh, yeah, Nintendo I know it's well within your right, but maybe you should stick to trying to make sure the NX isn't a Wii-U 2.0. Trying to take down anything on the Internet just causes a "Streisand effect".


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 23, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> This whole thread...
> 
> Why are you people like this?


What's wrong with hentai?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> This whole thread...
> 
> Why are you people like this?


Because people feel the need to exaggerate what they like. I see this alot. 

The photos aren't going down people. Everything is staying up.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm not into cartoon porn but good luck to Nintendo to take 'em all down. lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2016)

This is only a rumor, and has not been actually verified, GoNintendo has even said themselves it's a rumor. Just some stupid troll most likely.


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 23, 2016)

So when will nintendo start wasting more money and pulling nsfw off the internet?  Last time I checked (1 min ago) "Zelda Hentai" on google images it's still there ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )つ──☆


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't think Nintendo quite knows what they are up against.
First of all, this will never work, people will always make porn of their characters because that's just how people are. It also won't work because it's extremely easy to work around their silly copyright laws. Don't want me using your characters? Then I will slightly modify them or only use part of them for my image.
It's also not illegal to make porn of characters, it's just not. Nintendo tried this once before when they tried to stop Super Hornio Brothers. In the end they ended up spending more money buying up the entire production to stop it, but they couldn't legally stop it from being made.
I mean what is Nintendo going to try to do? Police sites in hoping that their non-legal takedown notices will being accepted? Good luck with that, because it's a waste of time and money.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 23, 2016)

So...does this mean Italian porn actors with mustaches aren't allowed to roleplay as plumbers anymore?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 23, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't think Nintendo quite knows what they are up against.
> First of all, this will never work, people will always make porn of their characters because that's just how people are. It also won't work because it's extremely easy to work around their silly copyright laws. Don't want me using your characters? Then I will slightly modify them or only use part of them for my image.
> It's also not illegal to make porn of characters, it's just not. Nintendo tried this once before when they tried to stop Super Hornio Brothers. In the end they ended up spending more money buying up the entire production to stop it, but they couldn't legally stop it from being made.
> I mean what is Nintendo going to try to do? Police sites in hoping that their non-legal takedown notices will being accepted? Good luck with that, because it's a waste of time and money.


They know they will never get it all, however much like piracy if they can reduce it down so the average pleb has a hard time sorting it then that is a good thing.
You could probably spin super hornio as a spoof or satire which is a concept that can dodge a lot of copyright, a simple plain drawing of a goron with tits or something is harder to sell there. I know I went for trademark stuff last time but you went back to copyright so I will play there. Recognisable elements could see things happen still, see Fox vs Etsy a while back.

It might also be Nintendo in Japan where things are a bit weirder for copyright and the general public actually seem to care.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 23, 2016)

Deck of Noobs said:


> good and releases great games and consoles and *appeals to fans*.


Censorship ;( (Namely Fates/that Awakening DLC)


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 23, 2016)

Welp, there goes my amazing Princess Toadstool Hentai!

At least I still have my Ben 10 Hentai


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 23, 2016)

SonicCloud said:


> Have you ever seen it? 0w0


Sure. I can send you links if you like


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> They know they will never get it all, however much like piracy if they can reduce it down so the average pleb has a hard time sorting it then that is a good thing.
> You could probably spin super hornio as a spoof or satire which is a concept that can dodge a lot of copyright, a simple plain drawing of a goron with tits or something is harder to sell there. I know I went for trademark stuff last time but you went back to copyright so I will play there. Recognisable elements could see things happen still, see Fox vs Etsy a while back.
> 
> It might also be Nintendo in Japan where things are a bit weirder for copyright and the general public actually seem to care.


It's still not just one site they would need to go after, there's literally thousands of them. The most they could do is go after the artists, but even then it's an uphill battle if the artist lives in a country that doesn't have to respect their copyright laws. 
Nintendo is about take up a pretty massive job that honestly isn't worth the money they are about to invest into it. What money is lost through NSFW images of their characters? It's not like people are seeing these images and not buying their games. If anything, this might result in the same backlash that they got when they tried their youtube bullshit. 
Nintendo just simply doesn't understand how the internet works and it's hurting them more in the long run trying to fight the internet than it is helping them.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Jul 23, 2016)

People need to stop beimg paranoic, i already pisted what is happening for the most part and its only happening to reported users on tumblr, a whooping amount of 3


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 23, 2016)

This topic reminded me of this video



P.S. @Catastrophic I really like your profile pic. Something about it makes me feel safe inside :.D


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 23, 2016)

One of us is either underestimating or overestimating the esteem which fan drawn cartoon porn is held in, however I am not sure which of us that would be. Pending my wandering the internet to see I am sticking with "no doubt some people enjoy it and from a persons involved standpoint it is harmless as these things go (RSI usually happens for the user rather than maker being about as damaging as things go there) but numbers wise then not so much".

Also what backlash? Some people tried some stuff and even went through with it for once. End result is still not a lot though, and if that agreement thing is an agreeable outcome then I am done with the legal system. No doubt Nintendo is the cranky old bastard that does not understand tech, and certainly if they think they can do more than have a seriously chilling effect. That chilling effect might well be what they are going for though -- I doubt many hosting sites would care to do the hardened/with a spine hosting with all such things tend to cost so if they then play it safe. We see it elsewhere, an example more in line with what we do around here is the Tetris company went on the warpath a few years ago and now homebrew Tetris is nowhere near the thing it once was.

"if the artist lives in a country that doesn't have to respect their copyright laws."
There are maybe 20 of those in the world, half of which lack decent internet. Sure outside the western EU/Nordic countries, Australia, New Zealand, US, Canada, South Korea and Japan it gets somewhat harder to enforce but what percentages do you think come from/live outside those?

Money lost. Earlier I made a comment on selling an argument to a judge and that I will stand by, ballparking a monetary damages figure I have no clue about. I would not be surprised to find this is a "we got three complaints and as we all well know that means 3 million people were offended" logic as seen in the likes of the FCC and this is their reaction -- you could probably assign this as work to a junior lawyer or someone (starting after a morning meeting you find the hosting sites, do a broadshot DMCA filing against the top 10 (maybe 3 in each case) and you are probably then staring at the ceiling until lunch. You don't have to take the sites out either, just let word spread and suddenly you get "original characters only" rules appearing. On the flip side if you spend billions garnering a "family friendly" image then being seen to do this is probably a bit of cheap advertising.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 23, 2016)

What most of you fail to understand is not the existence of this stuff, rather how available it is.

Take a look at the screenshot I took. "Lucario", no extra fancy words. Boom, porn. Regardless of what you think about this kind of stuff you should remember that franchises like pokemon are directed mostly toward children and this is not ok.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## mgrev (Jul 23, 2016)

How the fuck are they going to be certain on that "this drawing is mario"

Also good fucking luck with all the disgusting shit people draw. (*cough cough* bub * cough cough*)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 23, 2016)

Was that with safesearch on?


----------



## Vipera (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 23, 2016)

mgrev said:


> How the fuck are they going to be certain on that "this drawing is mario"
> 
> Also good fucking luck with all the disgusting shit people draw. (*cough cough* bub * cough cough*)


What's bub? The Bubble Bobble character?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 23, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> What's bub? The Bubble Bobble character?


@Bubsy Bobcat


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 23, 2016)

Vipera said:


> What most of you fail to understand is not the existence of this stuff, rather how available it is.
> 
> Take a look at the screenshot I took. "Lucario", no extra fancy words. Boom, porn. Regardless of what you think about this kind of stuff you should remember that franchises like pokemon are directed mostly toward children and this is not ok.
> 
> ...


You know Google tailors search results after your browsing history right?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 23, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You know Google tailors search results after your browsing history right?


I have the same results (including the porn one), and I use Icognito Mode every time I fap.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 23, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I have the same results (including the porn one), and I use Icognito Mode every time I fap.


I'm not sure to what extent Google tracks your browsing history but technically they could track your browsing history by IP on any site using Google Analytics, AdSense or similar and Incognito Mode wouldn't prevent that. I guess it's unlikely to be a coincidence that you both get the same results though. I can't say I've ever seen porn show up on Google search results (at least not by accident ) and I don't think I even have SafeSearch on but I might have it on without knowing about it.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 23, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You know Google tailors search results after your browsing history right?


I don't use Google for that st--I don't use Google.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## mgrev (Jul 23, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> What's bub? The Bubble Bobble character?


@Bubsy Bobcat . Bub has been drawing some nasty shit in a skype group


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 23, 2016)

mgrev said:


> @Bubsy Bobcat . Bub has been drawing some nasty shit in a skype group


Oooooohhhhh...!
I want to see those pics! 
@Bubsy Bobcat?


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 23, 2016)

mgrev said:


> @Bubsy Bobcat . Bub has been drawing some nasty shit in a skype group


I need.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 23, 2016)

Vipera said:


> I don't use Google for that st--I don't use Google.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Everyone knows that Bing is the best for the lewd stuff


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Everyone knows that Bing is the best for the lewd stuff


Only if you want Sys32 viruses, adware, malware, spyware, and basically any type of ware.
Bing does it on purpose as far as I know.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 23, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Only if you want Sys32 viruses, adware, malware, spyware, and basically any type of ware.
> Bing does it on purpose as far as I know.


The fuq are you talking about, Bing is my daily driver search engine and I haven't gotten a single virus thus far


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The fuq are you talking about, Bing is my daily driver search engine and I haven't gotten a single virus thus far


I get all of that every time I use Bing.
Google is love, google is life.
Oh, and that one search engine that gives you free Brazzers videos.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 23, 2016)

errrrrrrrrrrrrrm 3ds porn hasnt even been released yet (if it has pm me some( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) )?


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 23, 2016)

olec04 said:


> errrrrrrrrrrrrrm 3ds porn hasnt even been released yet (if it has pm me some( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) )?


There was a website made specifically for the 3DS a long time ago.
Don't know what happened to it though...
I'm pretty sure it was 3dsporn or something.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 23, 2016)

Time to finally get around to downloading all those nudes of Cynthia from Pokémon.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 23, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> There was a website made specifically for the 3DS a long time ago.
> Don't know what happened to it though...
> I'm pretty sure it was 3dsporn or something.


Was it in 3d ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 23, 2016)

olec04 said:


> Was it in 3d ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Yep. But there was only a few pictures.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 23, 2016)

Damn


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hoo-ray. I see this crap too much on the Internet, and I don't even look for it


----------



## richardparker (Jul 24, 2016)

so they will take down the custom nsfw themes too from 3dsthem.es ?
*saves pages*


----------



## Aether Lion (Jul 24, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't think Nintendo quite knows what they are up against.
> Nintendo tried this once before when they tried to stop Super Hornio Brothers. In the end they ended up spending more money buying up the entire production to stop it, but they couldn't legally stop it from being made.


*I live in a world where Nintendo buys porn of itself. 
What a fucking time to be alive.*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 24, 2016)

i just made a sexy sims 4 nintendo paintings hope they don't find it


----------



## olec04 (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh shit there is actually


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 24, 2016)

olec04 said:


> Oh shit there is actually


3D Porn? Please PM the link.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 24, 2016)

Do you have a n3ds? You can try with o3ds I doubt it will work


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 25, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Better stock up on my Splatoon R34


Crystal, link me a large version of your avatar lol.

As for Nintendo possibly pulling another BS move. Are we really surprised?! We still have eHentai and other places so everything is good. Then again moments like this makes me want to create a massive server closet and save everything I care for that's online.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

And this is why we have hidden services and Tor, if they're gettng real abouti t.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> And this is why we have hidden services and Tor, if they're gettng real abouti t.


Or we just have to download all the possible stuff and keep it safe. No way they could take down offline files.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 25, 2016)

Some days I feel like Temp needs a invite only adult section. This is one of those days lmao


----------



## olec04 (Jul 25, 2016)

There is one its called the pm button


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> To be completely fair, Nintendo is well within its right to do this. Fan art and fan fiction are derived works, and therefore are infringing copyright.


Everything is derivative of something.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 25, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Some days I feel like Temp needs a invite only adult section. This is one of those days lmao


Only problem is that it would end up like EOF with 12 year olds pretending to be over 18. Plus it would be bad for revenue most likely.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 25, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Only problem is that it would end up like EOF with 12 year olds pretending to be over 18. Plus it would be bad for revenue most likely.


 BUTTTTTT those twelve year olds need porn to live like we do...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 25, 2016)

olec04 said:


> BUTTTTTT those twelve year olds need porn to live like we do...


I prefer porn with real humans personally.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 25, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 25, 2016)

WUT People must really like Nintendo R34 huh


----------



## olec04 (Jul 25, 2016)

42*


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 25, 2016)

olec04 said:


> 42*



It was 39 after i posted that.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 25, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> WUT People must really like Nintendo R34 huh


Because Peach on Daisy Lesbian pics are awesome and it is aweful that N wants them gone.


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 25, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Crystal, link me a large version of your avatar lol.
> 
> As for Nintendo possibly pulling another BS move. Are we really surprised?! We still have eHentai and other places so everything is good. Then again moments like this makes me want to create a massive server closet and save everything I care for that's online.





PokeAcer said:


> And this is why we have hidden services and Tor, if they're gettng real abouti t.





VinsCool said:


> Or we just have to download all the possible stuff and keep it safe. No way they could take down offline files.


ETPANH has begun.
I will PM you guys a link later, when I have access to a PC.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 25, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Because Peach on Daisy Lesbian pics are awesome and it is aweful that N wants them gone.


 Nah peach on bowser now that's the good shit


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 25, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> ETPANH has begun.
> I will PM you guys a link later, when I have access to a PC.



Okay what is ETPAHN anyway?


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 25, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> Okay what is ETPAHN anyway?


It's a secret to everybody.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## EarlAB (Jul 25, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


>


OH MY GOD.
THIS PERSON JUST POSTED PORN BECAUSE THE POKEMON IS SHOWING IT'S TITTIES.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 25, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Also, Hell of Swallowed might get taken down too.


Super late reply, but I came across Hell of Swallowed a while ago. Vore's weird.


----------



## TheFawfulSquad (Jul 25, 2016)

shit shit gotta save some porn of May & Serena before its all gone


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jul 25, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Super late reply, but I came across Hell of Swallowed a while ago. Vore's weird.


.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 25, 2016)

EarlAB = Banned wow...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

Shit.
How are we suposed to get the link now :/


----------



## olec04 (Jul 25, 2016)

For what?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 27, 2016)

olec04 said:


> EarlAB = Banned wow...


much ban. wow.


----------



## olec04 (Jul 27, 2016)

much ban very sad wow


----------

